# New Marine Supplements Coming Soon



## Xtremeaqua (Aug 27, 2009)

I heard there is a new Supplement coming out. The Brand name is Reef Pro.

It is supposed to be very HIGH grade, increases colour and growth of corals.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol. And how much will you be selling it for?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> lol. And how much will you be selling it for?


LOL 

New suppliment? New Brand?

What big names does it compare to?

What type of research was done?

Picutres comparing two identical tanks?

Analysis?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

UnderTheSea said:


> LOL
> 
> New suppliment? New Brand?
> 
> ...


would be interested to know too, if there are solid research results, it would be great to support local Canadian brands


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe people are picking on this ad. I've never heard of successful supplement that increases color of corals... if so, this would be a major breakthrough!! Possibly a Noble Prize candidate!

Seriously, if the claims are true. It would be every reefer's dream!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I believe people are picking on this ad. I've never heard of successful supplement that increases color of corals... if so, this would be a major breakthrough!! Possibly a Noble Prize candidate!
> 
> Seriously, if the claims are true. It would be every reefer's dream!


http://www.kentmarine.com/products/kent-chromaplex.htm

Kent's a fairly respectable company.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

h_s said:


> http://www.kentmarine.com/products/kent-chromaplex.htm
> 
> Kent's a fairly respectable company.


I agree, I use Kent products as well as ZEO products and like the results.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

h_s said:


> http://www.kentmarine.com/products/kent-chromaplex.htm
> 
> Kent's a fairly respectable company.


Yes Kent is a fairly large company specializing in reef products. I don't understand your point here though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I've never heard of successful supplement that increases color of corals... if so, this would be a major breakthrough!! Possibly a Noble Prize candidate!
> 
> Seriously, if the claims are true. It would be every reefer's dream!


You were doubting the availability of a supplement to increase colour in invertebrates. I was just referring you to a product that Kent Marine makes that does just that.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

h_s said:


> You were doubting the availability of a supplement to increase colour in invertebrates. I was just referring you to a product that Kent Marine makes that does just that.


Yes because there's no such product. Colorization of corals is a subject of research, what these companies claim is hardly proven or explained scientifically. If you have links to show the results please share with us.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Since we're at it, I'd like to hear from anyone who believe these off-the-shelf phytoplankton products are any good the way they are stored and sold by most LFS.

What these large companies claim, and what they have, is probably based on some fact. However, I have doubts that what you buy from LFS will give you the effect that they claim. Many newbie reefers could be wasting valuable $$$ and time, and even negative effect due to incorrect use of incorrect products.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/featherfdgfaqs.htm

*<yes... many better foods. If you choose to use this bottled "green water" from Kent and any like it, know that it must be shipped and purchased in a fridge and held refrigerated at home. It must be less than six months old (and dated with a born on date) and it must be whisked in an electric blender to get particle size down EVERY time you feed it. All of this has been illuminated in independent studies by the likes of such fine industry folks as Dr Rob Toonen. The bottled green water manufacturers conveniently seem to forget to mention this application protocol... else the particle size of said product is almost useless if you are feeding it straight from the bottle. Please check out the links below... so much has been written on this topic>*

Above discussion is focused on "filter feeders such as feather dusters" but the product in question is exactly that - food for filter feeders.

I have some of these products, liquid coral foods, some I bought myself from LFS and many that came with my 75G setup. It could be doing more harm than good. It's about time I throw them away and rely on freshly cultured phytoplanktons and frozen food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

You're right.. I couldn't find any "scientific" studies to back up their claims nor could I find any "scientific" claims refuting them as well.

There is no debating the fact that there is no substitute for live phyto or zoo plankton for feeding corals or filter feeding marine organisms. That's not what I was pointing out. Just because there is no scientific study to show that a particular product does what it claims doesn't mean it doesn't do what it says. You cannot say that the colour of corals cannot be enhanced just because you have not seen any scientific study proving otherwise. It would have to be an independent researcher or a very small lab doing the study considering it is not a very important topic of study. It is well known that the colour of corals will change with an alteration of the colour temperature of the lighting provided. I have seen corals that come from 20K lighting change from deep purples to aquas going to 10K lighting. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+2167&aid=2693

I did find numerous other products from other very well respected companies like Seachem, Tropic Marin and Brightwell Aquatics that also claim to "enhance" the colour of corals and other invertebrates. Brightwell has a product that is actually called Koral Color which is solely to increase the Biochrome content of the Zooxanthellae in corals. http://www.brightwellaquatics.com/ and thereby enhancing color colour. I'm sure if you ask they will provide you with their research. Tropic Marin and Seachem (Aquavitro) are both very well known and highly respected for their extensive testing of products before release. They too will be happy to provide you their data if you ask.

You are right about the use of off-the-shelf foods and supplements and their perceived shelf life. There are also many hobbyists whose only option is to use these products. Many have great success in their aquaria and many are keeping invertebrates that even just 10 years ago we thought would be near impossible. You don't have to use them... but don't say they don't work as advertised until you try them yourself.

http://glassbox-design.com/2009/trace-elements-potential-effects-on-coral-color-and-zooxanthellae/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not debating the fact that lighting is the most important factor that affects color of corals, especially SPS species. Various lighting methods, color spectrum, color temperature all have adverse effect in coral colors.

* increase the Biochrome content of the Zooxanthellae in corals, thereby enhancing colral colour* There's a lot of what's said here could be true, but may not result in final color the coral will present. Under the optimal conditions where this plays a significant role in enhancing colors, the statement will be true. However, this will depend on many other factors, such as lighting condition, coral species, nutrient level, among others. What this translates into is that under most circumstances you will NOT observe any measurable benefits as claimed by the manufacturer.

Also, it is a well known fact that abundance of Zooxanthellae will brown out your corals, because brown is the main color of Zooxanthellae. If the product only enhances biochrome content of zooxanthellae, your coral will look uglier than ever, but the claim's still true, since it enhanced the "brown" color!

What you can see here is that, the statement is carefully crafted that it will give consumers an impression that it is a "magic" supplement that will "enhance" any color of any corals, but they do not make that claim at all.

I was into these products early on, thinking that a large companies will deliver the goods they claim. However, more reading and experiences from fellow reefers, my own first hand experiences with these products in my short one year of reef keeping, I became increasingly skeptical about these products.

You can make claims that many reefers have successfully kept their aquariums with these products, but I highly doubt whatever success they had was due to these products, or some may have had better success without them, as you can see from wetwebmedia posts that from experience these coral food adds nothing but trouble, but your system is able to withstand the negative effect, that's all.

The bottom line is - don't believe what these products claim until you find a solid proof by third party. If you're unsure, just don't use it. It's better to keep things as simple as possible, and avoid unnecessary addition of other materials without fully understanding their impact.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

alot of products offering great colour,health etc.are full of sugars,marc weiss products are a prime example,banned in many u.s. states im surprised he is still around.this is a hobby where everyone wants instant results hence the amount of product out there,as for the shelf foods such as phyto plex they do nothing but polute your tank,stick to reputables such as d.t. phtoplankton or make your own live food,the less products often the tank will do better.kent makes some decent product when owned by jack kent,now its owned by the larger corporations,e.s.v. is still the best in my books as well as seachem,


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*A fool and it's money*

Recently I read a similar debate with salts here.

But my lord you guys like to spend eh? Accustom to immediate gratification suddenly you find our hobby....and surprise surprise seems like you need a large dose of patience but what is that? Patience??? Whaaat?

LOL The same way a baby takes more or less 9 months, the same way 12 hours takes the day to allow the night and another 12 hours to continue; this hobby of ours needs more understanding about real time....

Sincere regards and be prepared to learn and practice the virtue of patience...


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

its not even about spending with no regard,most hobbyists will do what they think is best for their reef,this is not a cheap hobby by any means and i assume most people go about it with good intentions but too many products are very misleading in what they will do.i dont think there is any magic potion.


----------

